# Immigrating to Canada



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Emigrating to Canada*

Hi all

Just a bit about myself, im a 24, will be 25, journalism graduate living in Dublin who recently obtained a work holiday visa for Canada. I plan on going in September, just want to get enough money together. But my main aim is to gain permeant residency in Candada. Il be moving to Toronto, and hoping to gain employment there. But im obviously not a skilled worker... so im unsure as to how much of a chance i would have in gaining permeant residency. Ive no criminal record and have been in emplyment pretty much since 13. But any advice or experience would be much appreciated. Thanks a million in advance.


----------

